# my best cutter so far



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jun 4, 2014)

Got a 180mm gyuto blade from Watanabe about a week ago. Being made from blue#2 core cladded in soft stainless if offers both ease of sharpening and good edge retention. Very usable edge OOTB, but I ordered just a blade without handle, so some work has to be done before I could start using it.

Spine was rounded and doesn't require any attention, while choil could have been better. 
Just a little bit of rounding with 100 grit sandpaper:










Next step is handle. Opted for simple design, but decided to use Mark's beautiful Bubinga wood.
This is how it looked after shaping with 100 grit.








Used almost all remaining oil to put a finish on it. Pretty glossy but feels good in hand.
Here's result





It's not visible under artificial light on this picture, but Bubinga has a really nice 3D moving figure. Best Bubinga I have ever saw.

And a choil shot to give you some idea about geometry





My best cutter so far.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2014)

Very nice! I have always liked Watanabe's knives, among all the newer custom makers h sometimes seems to get overlooked and less respect that he deserves - just my 2 cts. All the ones I used were excellent performers, and the gyutos are excellent cutters without being laser-thin. I just wish he did his stainless cladding up to 240mm.

Stefan


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jun 5, 2014)

Everyone has their own favorite knives and Watanabe seems to fit me just perfectly. 

I dunno, may be if you talk to Shinichi you could persuade him make a larger gyuto in stainless cladding for you, I believe he can do it technically but just doesn't see enough demand to make them "ready made" available. Though maybe I'm wrong. 

How is your heath, Stefan? Does your new space grade protection helmet makes any difference?


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 5, 2014)

I think someone asked and he does not want to do it, but that was long ago. I don't have a knife budget right now, so I'd rather not ask if I cannot order one anyway. And thanks for asking about my health, still coughing a lot but it seems to slowly get better. I hope to try out the new mask this weekend. 

Stefan



icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Everyone has their own favorite knives and Watanabe seems to fit me just perfectly.
> 
> I dunno, may be if you talk to Shinichi you could persuade him make a larger gyuto in stainless cladding for you, I believe he can do it technically but just doesn't see enough demand to make them "ready made" available. Though maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> How is your heath, Stefan? Does your new space grade protection helmet makes any difference?


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 6, 2014)

Knife looks great chzbrgr


----------



## Matus (Jun 6, 2014)

I have been in contact with Shinichi Watanabe very recently and was asking about a thin funayuki, stainless clad, here is the answer:

_Matus,
Thanks for your mail. I'm Shinichi from Watanabe blade.
Sorry, we don't make funayuki knife with stainless clad.
Our stainless clad is provided less than thin, 180mm blade of double bevel.
Sincerely,
Shinichi Watanabe_

Obviously he buys the stainless clad steel in sheets that have certain geometry that neither works too well for very thin knives, nor does he make knives longer than 180mm that are stainless clad. That would be about consistent with the older information available around here.


----------



## XooMG (Jun 6, 2014)

Matus said:


> I have been in contact with Shinichi Watanabe very recently and was asking about a thin funayuki, stainless clad, here is the answer:
> 
> _Matus,
> Thanks for your mail. I'm Shinichi from Watanabe blade.
> ...


Not sure about his response. That's one reason I usually ask questions in mixed Japanese and English. I'd ask how thin he can make a double-beveled blade (stainless and nonstainless), then ask about double-bevel funayuki and link to a Tosa model or one of Carter's or something as an example.

Thanks for sharing the email response, I was very curious about it myself. I ultimately decided what I was looking for was a Carter blade, so I gave in and ordered a Carter. Still curious what other makers can do in this space, but at least now I'm not hunting anymore for specialist shapes outside of a maker's sphere of expertise.


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2014)

wat's are amazing, love that choil shot!


----------



## riba (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah, I dig the handle. Very clean design and lovely wood. The knive looks like a great cutter, nice choil pic!
I have a watanabe on my to-buy list but am restraining myself with success to far (have an 8 months old  so my budget took a hit )

Guess it is from the professional line? (I am curious what is the difference with the standard line - where you can select the same steel but at cheaper price)


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jun 7, 2014)

riba said:


> Yeah, I dig the handle. Very clean design and lovely wood. The knive looks like a great cutter, nice choil pic!
> I have a watanabe on my to-buy list but am restraining myself with success to far (have an 8 months old  so my budget took a hit )



Thanks. This knife deserves a much better handle, but when I start cutting food I quickly forget about handles, as it just a great cutting machine.
I bought this knife after using 150mm petty from the same line (yes, it's a "Professional" line). Love the petty but wanted something just a tad longer, so here it is. Those 2 knives are my favorites at the moment. 

Matus, if you are looking for thin knives, then Watanabe probably isn't the best candidate to make one for you. But if you are after a great cutter then just grab his 150mm petty or santoku/nakiri. Just feel how nicely his rather geometry works. It won't hurt your budget badly and you could always sell this knife later if you don't like it. But I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## Robert (Jun 8, 2014)

don't forget his prices are going up 15% in september


----------

